# All the time?



## kdangler (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a fairly new gun owner and an even newer carry permit recipient. I find myself asking myself the question: "Do I really need to carry, just to go here or there?" My common sense tells me that it will never be known by me when I will actually need my firearm so I should carry it all the time but it is awkward for me and I find myself not carrying it all the time. Is it because I am so unused to it? Is it true that if I don't carry all the time, it's not worth carrying at all? Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Carry it everywhere you can legally. If social situation requires that you dress so that you cannot carry your chosen weapon, then select one of the super small .380s that you can carry anywhere.

You will never regret having it with you, but you may seriously regret not having it with you.

(P.S. most people drive more carefully when carrying as they don't want to get in a hassle over the weapon. Good for your insurance rates too.)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

psychics are very few and far between.... unless you are one, you cant know when you will need to carry. so carry. all the time. every time. 

if you ARE a psychic, you knew what i was gonna say already.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

When you reach for it and it's not there your questions will be answered. tumbleweed


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Alot depends on where you live and frequent in my opinion. I've had a permit since 1996, at first, I carried everywhere, but, where I lived and the society around me I felt no need to carry, so I didn't for many, many, years with no ill effect. It seems to me theres alot more violence, robberies, assaults, burglaries and hoodlums at present, or at least where I live. Likewise, there is no boundary where these criminals go to commit violent crimes at least where I live now. So if i'm not carrying my protection isn't far away. I guess it's like insurance, better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it. Statistically, you probably won't need it as I've seen alot of old folks that lived their entire lives not having to carry a firearm, but I guess it's what society and your surroundings dictate. The choice is ultimately with you:smt083


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

your guns goes where ever you go period. ruger makes a small and inexpensive 380 called an lcp, a 9mm called lc9, and a small 38 five shot revolver, weights are 10 oz, 17 0z and 13.5 oz respectively. smith also makes airweight five shot revolvers 11.4- 15 oz bracket although when you get to 11.4 oz they are tuff to shoot and smith is a little pricey. smith also makes a 380 but i had one and didn't like it, sold it in two days after i bought it. you my want to consider an ankle holster if the gun is light enough. hopefully you will never need it but reflect back on the arizona tragedy that seriously injured rep giffords and killed many others including a nine year old little girl. still have a question?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I pocket carry S&W Airweight J-Frames and carry all the time. The secret is to carry the biggest gun that you can conceal comfortably in all modes of dress. In some areas that might be a larger weapon and in some tropical areas you may be limited to a .38 special/9MM weapon. In this era attacks take place in familiar surroundings and with supposedly normal people. We had a shooting at a McDonalds this week and it was in a supposedly safe neighborhood. "Sometimes carry" is closely related to "almost pregnant", you are or you aren't.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

You don't need to carry all the time. Just get one of those crystal balls that predicts critical dynamic incidents, and when that glows red, carry your gun.

Part two--if you find yourself thinking "I'm going to a dangerous place and I may need my handgun to get out alive"...DON'T GO.

If you carry when "you think you'll need it" you're an idiot. These incidents come up randomly and without reason or prediction. WHEN you need it, you'll need it badly. Carry all the time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> You don't need to carry all the time. Just get one of those crystal balls that predicts critical dynamic incidents, and when that glows red, carry your gun.
> 
> Part two--if you find yourself thinking "I'm going to a dangerous place and I may need my handgun to get out alive"...DON'T GO.
> 
> If you carry when "you think you'll need it" you're an idiot. These incidents come up randomly and without reason or prediction. WHEN you need it, you'll need it badly. Carry all the time._*and keep the gun on your person...*_


Fixed that for ya'artyman:


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Plenty of good advice has been given. I will add something I have noticed. The more I carry, the more I feel naked without it. Kind of like when I first started wearing a watch. It was awkward at first, but now I go nowhere without wearing it. Force yourself to carry all the time until you get through the transition period.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

We just had a guy robbed in our area while taking out his trash. He lives in a nice, historic neighborhood surrounded by old run-down areas that have a high crime rate. You never know who is lurking in your neighborhood.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have 3 carry guns, A 380, a 9mm and a 45. How I dress determines what I carry. I have carried for about 55 years. I have never had to draw it and I am never without it. The first time I leave it at home, is when I am going to need it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

When I swim at the beach or swimming pool I carry in my speedo. This gives two benefits, I'm protected, and the women seem to think I'm really packin an iron.:smt033


----------



## HARTLOCK (Aug 11, 2011)

I carry 24-7, 365. You cant ever know when you are gonna need your weapon. And, I can almost guarantee you, first time you 
dont carry, that will be the time that you need it the most. If you have gone to the trouble to get a concealed weapons license,
then carry the thing. The way things are going in this country, what with the attacks on innocent people at the Wisonsin fair, I
think folks should wake up to whats going down in our country, now. Better safe, than sorry!


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

kdangler said:


> I am a fairly new gun owner and an even newer carry permit recipient. I find myself asking myself the question: "Do I really need to carry, just to go here or there?" My common sense tells me that it will never be known by me when I will actually need my firearm so I should carry it all the time but it is awkward for me and I find myself not carrying it all the time. Is it because I am so unused to it? Is it true that if I don't carry all the time, it's not worth carrying at all? Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Ok so to answer your question you should definitely carry all the time. The number of people who DO carry all the time and end up actually needing their pistol is probably pretty small compared to the number of ccw permit holders out there. Out of that it is even more rare to have multiple incidents where you need your pistol.

That being said IF you ever end up NEEDING your pistol in your lifetime it will probably only happen ONCE. You most likely will not get a second chance to correct your mistakes. You may die because of it or someone you know or an innocent stranger. What happens when you survive and ask "could I have saved [insert person here] if I had my pistol with me?" These things happen to us at random and usually catch you by surprise. If you're walking down a dark alley in Compton then you know that you need to be aware because Ali Babba is afoot. Most of the time, as others have said, these things happen at; gas stations, restaurants, public establishments, and pretty much where and when you least expect it.

As far as feeling uncomfortable. If you are new to guns that is understandable. I recommend doing tons of research; make it a hobby. The more you learn about weapons safety and the actual functionality of your weapons you will become more at ease. I was in the military and there were locked and loaded weapons carried by teenagers and early 20 year olds for months and months in all kinds of conditions. There is no reason to feel uncomfortable. Guns are tools and truly quite safe if the necessary safety rules are practiced. Guns don't just "go off" so I would just give it time. Handle your guns often (unloaded of course - check the chamber as well). The more you handle your gun the more you will know it. The more it will become a tool and an extension of yourself. Your gun won't do anything you don't want it to, except maybe a failure to eject or something, but good maintenance should prevent that.

So to sum up:

If you know you are going to war you know you need to arm yourself. The problem is you don't know when the wrath of some crazed criminal will hit home. At you. At your local gas station while grabbing a coffee in the morning. You aren't in the military, you didn't get word to arm yourself and prepare for combat, but combat can come to you anyway. Will you have your gun?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Your lucky you can carry everywhere you go

Being a college student 99% of the places I go I cannot carry due to the "gun free zones" (mass murder invited areas) and if I'm not going to college I'm working at a place that is also no guns allowed.

But I am not THAT paranoid, so if there are times you do not feel like carrying, don't. For my self defense I carry a medium sized blade and there are times I simply do not bring it along, there are alot of things that can be used as weapons beside a gun in a self defense situation, a gun is simply the best option though


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

All you have to ask is,Why do officers carry 24-7. My be their life that day they save. Or my be it my be some one else that day you save. Read up on VIOLENCE in the usa. Or just in your state. And you think of not carrying ? .. There is to many evil people to not have your pistol on you.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you can carry legally .. I do.

With today's great small guns ... it's pretty easy to carry anywhere.

My Ruger LCP - .380










Or my Ruger LC9 - 9mm










I have pocket holsters for both

and a belt holster for OWB carry of my Sig P239 in 9mm.










It's rare when one of these guns are not with me.

:smt1099


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2011)

Just like everyone else has said, *CARRY ALL THE TIME*. I have to ask, are you comfortable with your firearm? If not the best thing to do is to carry it with you while you are at home. In other words, carry it just like you would out, on you at all times. So, while you are at home, carry it around with you, watching TV, making something to eat, even going to the bathroom. Once you get used to having it on you at all times, you will be more comfortable carrying it when you leave home. And once you get used to it, you will feel naked when you don't carry.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

kdangler said:


> I am a fairly new gun owner and an even newer carry permit recipient. I find myself asking myself the question: "Do I really need to carry, just to go here or there?" My common sense tells me that it will never be known by me when I will actually need my firearm so I should carry it all the time but it is awkward for me and I find myself not carrying it all the time. Is it because I am so unused to it? Is it true that if I don't carry all the time, it's not worth carrying at all? Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


I think everyone else adequately covered "yes, carry it", so I'll stick to your other questions. Yes, it feels awkward at first. For me, it reminded me of when I first started carrying a wallet in my back pocket...I was conscious it was there, it felt weird to sit on, and just plain bothered me. And it felt especially awkward with certain everyday tasks that you don't otherwise think about; for example, using a urinal with a couple pounds of metal in your pants without printing or lifting your shirt too far takes getting used to, and no one ever warns you about that. :smt082

You'll get used to it though, and similarly to carrying a wallet or cell phone all the time, you'll probably hit the point where you feel naked without it. A good holster will help the process move along more quickly.

KG


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

With all of the small, pocket-sized guns now, I always carry. When I slip and start to leave without my gun, I remember a co-worker's situation from years ago and carry.

The guy used to tease all of us "police kids" for carrying off duty. One night, I got a call of an armed robbery at a convenience "stop n' rob". Upon arrival, the clerk and the aforementioned officer were hogtied in the beer cooler, frost in their hair, and all.

It seems the older and wiser veteran officer had been sent on an errand to pick up milk when the robber came in. He and the clerk were tied up and the robber held his gun to their heads, telling them they were going to die. Thankfully, he left without physically hurting them. 

The clerk promptly quit, and the officer needed counseling. Needless to say, he started carrying off duty..............

Carrying a gun IS a pain in the ass. I've done it for 25+ years. Sometimes I hate it. But I DO IT! You can't possibly know when Joe Sh*t The Rag Man is planning on ruining your day to get his next fix.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the main reason I switched from Colt Commander/Glock 23 carry IWB to S&W 642 in pocket. One gun, one drill, all the time!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I carry as often as I wear pants. 99.9% of the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> I carry as often as I wear pants. 99.9% of the time. :mrgreen:


Oh yeah! I wear an ankle holster during sex! :anim_lol:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

*A*lways
*C*arry
*N*ever
*T*ell


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I carry everywhere I legally can, but I certainly understand your discomfort. Every morning I walk into my preschool class I ask myself "Should I really have my gun here?"... Then I look at those children and wonder what COULD happen if I didn't... Not worth the risk.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a personal choice. You will have to determine the answer to that question yourself. And as there has been a lot of good opinions and suggestions offered already, here is my own personal view. Yes, I do carry every place the law will allow, I even keep one in my pocket at home.(reasons for that, but, not relevant to the question asked) It is kinda of like another insurance policy. You hope it never has to be used but, if the situation arises that it is needed you have to have it on your person, or all the money, time, and training invested are wasted. You will be subjected to a very emotionally upsetting event that may be life changing, no matter if your carrying or not but, by having a weapon and having been forced to use your weapon you may also still be alive at the end of it. As I said it is up to you when and where you decide to carry.


----------

